# Coffee Press?



## mackeeg (Jan 31, 2006)

Who uses a coffee press? How do you use them? How do they work? Where do you buy them?




I guess its a French Press, they just said coffee press, but it sounds like your reply?


----------



## GB (Jan 31, 2006)

Are you talking about a French press? I have used those before. Mainly I use it when camping. Basically you put the coffee in the French press then fill with water. After a few minutes you put the plunger in and press down to the bottom. this will move all the grounds down and leave you with just the liquid. They are a great and easy way to make an excellent cup of coffee. You can buy one just about anywhere.


----------



## AndreainDC (Jan 31, 2006)

As GB said, you can pick up a french press in a lot of places.  They sell them at all the kitchen stores, online at places like Amazon and Fantes, and at a lot of the houseware chains like Bed Bath & Beyond.  You can get them in a variety of sizes - 3, 8, and 12 cup.

I have the 3 cup and usually let the coffee steep 3 maybe 4 minutes before plunging.  Makes a good cup of joe.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 1, 2006)

OHHHHHH, that's what a French Press is!  We use the term cafetiere in the UK!   FP sounds like a wrestling hold!


----------



## Markf (Feb 1, 2006)

While I very much prefer coffee from a press, you must be aware that there is a texture difference. A small amount of what can be best described as "sediment" will be in the bottom of the cup. I got used to it in a couple of cups.
I have read that using paper filter can filter out certain oils that contribute to the good taste of the coffee....I've no proof but do tend to agree.
Also, I buy my coffee from a local roasting house (Petaluma Coffee and Tea Company), and they grind my coffee specifically for a press. If you gring your own, use a burr mill. A blade based grinder makes some of the coffee too fine and increases the sediment in the bottom of the cup.
It doesn't take any longer to make coffee in a press than a drip system. I can clean up my press in a minute of so.

My vote is for the press!

Mark


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2006)

Very good point about the different grind size Mark! You would not want to use coffee that has been ground for a drip machine in a press unless you like drinking grounds


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 1, 2006)

I love my French coffee press.  It is good for when you only want 1-2 cups of coffee.  And when the electricity goes out you can still make coffee,  if you have a gas stove.  I have an insulated sleeve for mine to help keep the coffee warm longer.


----------

